

Show HN: Chatbox adds missing file comment & collaboration feature to Dropbox - edwincheese
http://chatboxapp.com/

======
edwincheese
Hi, I am a developer of Chatbox. It is a weekend project our team created to
demo an idea we found interesting - Dropbox as a platform. Please let us know
your feedback :)

~~~
zitterbewegung
Did you use the dropbox api?

~~~
edwincheese
Chatbox stores data in Dropbox folder in user's local drive and watch for new
files in that folder for incoming messages. It didn't access to user's Dropbox
account nor send data to other service

------
tseabrooks
Whats the use case for this over some type of revision control? Wouldn't
revision control let you track changes and have comments with those changes?

This feels like doing collaborative work from shared windows folders a la
1990. What am I missing?

------
keyle
This is a good idea. How far is the Windows client, in the works?

Will you charge?

~~~
edwincheese
Thanks. We will add the most requested feature first. So you may want to vote
on a Windows client on our GetSatisfaction page to help us prioritize new
features <http://getsatisfaction.com/chatbox>

Chatbox is a tiny app we made as a proof of concept (and for fun). We didn't
have any plan to charge yet.

------
almost
Very nice idea. It's the sort of thing I'd use if it were cross platform. But
for people just on OSX (and there's nothing wrong with targeting just that
market for the moment) it looks great!

------
mhunter
I love this idea.

------
kelseyfalter
this reiterates the need for online collaboration innovation -- down with
Google docs

